
Argon2 for node - kevindeasis
https://github.com/ranisalt/node-argon2
======
Kwastie
I love how the author exposed every 'hash' function as 'encrypt'. Clueless

~~~
ranisalt
Author here. I based on a lib that used the word "encrypt" at C++ level
mistakenly, but I should have fixed it. I do know the meanings but I needed to
implement it fast to use on a personal project.

I'd appreciate if you opened an issue instead of commenting like that, but I
did the fix anwyay: [https://git.io/vznTU](https://git.io/vznTU)

Thanks! You can use the new API in v0.5.0 if you want.

~~~
Kwastie
Sorry about my kinda harsh comment, good to see you fixed it!

